# Cho con bú ăn thịt trâu gác bếp được không?



## nusy (11/8/18)

Các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng đều cho rằng thịt trâu gác bếp giàu chất dinh dưỡng nhưng cần có sự lựa chọn cho từng đối tượng.

*Cho con bú ăn thịt trâu gác bếp được không?*
Xuất phát từ món thịt khô, thịt trâu gác bếp là món ăn được làm với mục đích dự trữ thực phẩm khi săn bắn và đãi khách gần 1000 năm của người dân tộc Thái khu vực phía Tây Bắc Việt Nam.






_Thịt trâu gác bếp là món ăn được nhiều người yêu thích, trong đó có cả các mẹ cho con bú (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Hương vị thơm ngon đặc trưng của món ăn này khó có thể tìm thấy trong các món ăn khác, nhất là cái vị khói bếp hòa lẫn với mắc khén và lá rừng. Thịt trâu khô dùng để nhắm rượu, ăn vặt hay chế biến các món khác cũng đều rất thích hợp.

Theo quan niệm xa xưa, cho con bú ăn thịt trâu sẽ bị mất sữa. Thế nhưng, ngày nay các chuyên gia y tế lại khẳng định rằng, sau sinh có thể ăn được các món với thịt trâu, và vì thế món thịt trâu gác bếp cũng không ngoại lệ. 

*Những lợi ích của thịt trâu với mẹ cho con bú*
Theo các chuyên gia, thịt trâu còn có tác dụng giúp mẹ sau sinh chữa tắc ti sữa. Để làm được việc này, mẹ nên lấy một đoạn thịt ở mũi trâu, rồi láng bóng quanh 2 lỗ mũi trâu cho sạch, để nấu canh với mướp khía và hành hoa gồm cả củ và lá hành tươi. Nếu mẹ không thích nấu với mướp, mẹ cũng có thể nấu với đu đủ, mít non và hành đều ngon và bổ dưỡng.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## Hương Smile (6/8/21)

Hương vị thơm ngon đặc trưng của món ăn này khó có thể tìm thấy trong các món ăn khác, nhất là cái vị khói bếp hòa lẫn với mắc khén và lá rừng


----------

